# ODNR Electro fishing/KILLING Muskie below Alum



## quagger (Jul 6, 2009)

So, I am on my way to work drive by Alum see a DNR truck and electro fishing boat in the water. I Think great, State must of contacted Musky CLubs and asked for 50 volunteers to help rescue the muskies and take them back up to the lake. No four well intended workers 2 in the boat two on land. Watch them drag the jon-boat over the 100yrd stretch of rocks to the face of the dam. They turn on the power puff goes the muskies. They Cram 8 or 9 in a rain barrel. Then turn around to drop them off. added weight to the boat causes delay in getting the boat over the rocks now the fish are clearly stessed from the lack of oxygen and being shocked. Now up the walkway into another rain barrel and up to the lake. I am sure you will see plenty floating around the ramp tonight and all weekend. They just started so go see the slaughter for yourself. I counted 52 muskies from on top of the wall. Why wouldn't the state ask Musky lovers to help??


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

This is gonna be a good one....
Did you verify how many were dead or just still in shock?


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

thats just cruel......urgh!!!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

maybe they had oxygen tabs in the barrells? either way, sounds like there are plenty of them... I'd have just been interested in seeing how big some of the bass and saugeye were in there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im happy to hear they are atleast makeing an atempt. They could just let them all stay down there and suffer. This is just my opinion though. Im sure there are better ways of going about it but the only way they will learn is through trial and error. At least there trying? right?
Bobby
btw i drove by tuesday afternoon and saw aroun 60 muskies in that little hole, and they looked lathargic and misrebale, trying to jump up the dam wall.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Thank god we have people like you to observe, assume, presume, and report.


----------



## quagger (Jul 6, 2009)

I am all for the rescue, just think alot more manpower/volunteers would cut down on the mortality.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

quagger said:


> I am all for the rescue, just think alot more manpower/volunteers would cut down on the mortality.


The motality that you can't verify?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe I should take a trip down there and pick out a nice one for my wall?




Just kidding......


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I wonder if they would let us eat em? It would save me from spending the rest of the week catching bass for this fish fry on Monday...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

good white meat but bony as heck


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Bonecrusher said:


> I wonder if they would let us eat em? It would save me from spending the rest of the week catching bass for this fish fry on Monday...


ouch now thats funny


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

You should have told the rangers how you felt about them doing a poor job lol or mabey you could have asked them if they needed a hand ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

They should toss them bass eaters on the bank for the buzzards


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

They are making an effort to save some of them from the high heat/shallow water and of course the snaggers and bow hunters. Some of them will probably die. You'd think game fish were the offspring around this site sometimes.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

So, if they leave them trapped in there it's a bad thing and if they try to save a few it's a bad thing.

Volunteering with DOW is a little more complicated than just calling some boys up on the phone. I'm sure release forms would need signed. Alot of hassle for something they can do themselves. Plus they would not have to deal with 50 armchair quarterbacks telling how to do it.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

They're getting some of the musky out of that barrel. i'm very glad to hear that. a buddy of mine went out on the shock boat near Zanesville a few weeks ago with the DNR and the fish stay stunned for a while. It's very possible that the fish were still banged up from the shock


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Putting those "pond" muskies out of their misery


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Everything is done and inteded for a reason. They stay they eventually die....ODNR makes an effort on removing them and placing them back in the lake at least gives them a valued effort in attempting to rescue them....yes it probably could have been done in a fashioned order but possibly the two guys were all they had with everything else they are dealing with and that was the smartest/safest route they could do with just the two....also once you get "outsiders" involved who is not part of dnr there runs into safety issues and such so thats probably why they did not ask for Volunteers.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have been critical of the ODNR in the past especially in regard to the muskie program. However, I must commend them for this effort. I greatly appreciate it!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I would think that they're doing those fish a "Big Time" favor by trying to relocate them back into the lake. I really don't think they'd go out there and try to harm or kill them even if unintentionally. This just goes to show that some people will get panties in a bunch over the simpliest of gestures. I'd rather see them take this type of action rather than sitting on their hands and doing nothing. Now maybe there won't be anymore threads dealing with someone complaining about somebody bow fishing there.


----------



## marka88 (Mar 9, 2005)

Well I dont know if this is related but I did see 2 muskys floating at the Galena ramp last night.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Just left there. Can't believe how many Muskies are in that hole. They are still moving them. Yesterday they moved 54 and as far as they know only 2 have died. Pretty darn good. Only dead fish I saw floating below the dam this morning was a Quillback. Bunch of them in there as well as Carp. Saw no Saugeyes which I thought was strange. 
I am VERY PLEASED with the ODOW effort on this. And no, I don't consider myself a hardcore Muskie guy though I do fish for them quite a bit.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

I know at times ODNR can be frusterating, but not today.:B
Those boys (about six ) were huffing & puffing and sweating down in the rocks of the Alum spillway. All so that those trapped muskies will live to fight us another day. They were doing a very good job. Shocking the fish, netting them and then hauling them up the hill one at a time in large nets to a waitng ODNR truck that took them to the main lake. Also they were aided by a couple of muskie club volenteers who knew what they were doing.
As of today Friday July 1st 2:00pm. The count of saved fish was upwards of 140. I would say well done guys. Thanks:F


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Do a lot of fish get trapped in the spillway like this every year? If so, have they tried to save them in years past?


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

Because of the mixed reports I've been seeing on here I couldn't believe they were killing many fish. I've seen this done before and it only temporarily stuns the fish. So, I drove down mid morning to watch and ended up helping revive a few fish at the release site. Great job guys. At the spillway I only saw a couple suckers and carp floating. I spent the rest of the day at the release site until they were all finished and only saw 3 floaters. ODNR and the muskie club should be commended. Job well done.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

holy cow this is some amazing stuff i cant believe there are 140


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

im just curious why they didnt turn up any eyes ? there are some in there for sure maybe they just didnt shock far enough down? i dont know but seems like an ata boy for the dnr


----------



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm assuming with over 140 musky in the pool most of the Saugeye that got washed through the dam are in the bellies of those musky.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

Saw 2 muskys floating on the lake yesterday about half way between the damn and bridge. One appeared to have been dead for awhile (white and bloated) and the other looked like it had just died.


----------



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

Saw 4 dead muskies at New Galena ramp yesterday evening.



RustyGoat said:


> Saw 2 muskys floating on the lake yesterday about half way between the damn and bridge. One appeared to have been dead for awhile (white and bloated) and the other looked like it had just died.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Unbelievable that there were 140 muskys in there. WOW! Great job ODNR!!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

For some ungodly reason, someone took two dead muskie and left them at the end of the dock walkouts at New Galena.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Still plenty of muskie in the spillway. Was there at lunch today and saw several swiming just down from the damwall. Also heard(just hearsay) there was 200 or so left in there and they are planning on shocking again july, 17.
Again great job dnr!
Bobby


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Christ, how big is the spillway???


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

At least the DNR is trying to save them. It sounds like if they leave them there they would end up dead. So I have to agree with the others. Good job for the DNR.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

never been to Alum. what are all those muskies doing below spillway? they dont just go down creek/stream?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

They were sucked through the dam, along with tons of other fish, during the two months of rain we had this spring. I'm sure it happened at other muskie reservoirs. Alum Creek just has a very large pool below it, so they just kind of stay there until they gather their bearings. Unfortunately, when the Corps. slows the discharge, the water level makes escape difficult.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

The ODNR did say in this case, because the water was so high--
Some did come right over the top.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Its a catch and kill fishery anyway....more so at alum than anywhere else.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Glad to see they are trying to save them,BUT this just proves point that as many fishermen on Alum have said the lake is way over stocked the Muskie ratio per acre on this lake is ridiculous. As for other spillways around the 15 counties i drive only place that has this issue with Muskies overloaded below spillways that i have seen or have heard talked about.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it serves just as great a purpose in protecting the creek life below. 140 muskies would destroy small creek populations of fish.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

fishslim said:


> Glad to see they are trying to save them,BUT this just proves point that as many fishermen on Alum have said the lake is way over stocked the Muskie ratio per acre on this lake is ridiculous. As for other spillways around the 15 counties i drive only place that has this issue with Muskies overloaded below spillways that i have seen or have heard talked about.


Probably not much chance of us talking you into bringing that ratio back into balance, is there? You know. Keep musky and let those big eyes go.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Agree with slim. Even with all the musky in the spillway its a small fraction of whats in the lake. I dont like to see any animal suffer but i bet if it was saugeye or bass they would be left down there.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

quagger said:


> So, I am on my way to work drive by Alum see a DNR truck and electro fishing boat in the water. I Think great, State must of contacted Musky CLubs and asked for 50 volunteers to help rescue the muskies and take them back up to the lake. No four well intended workers 2 in the boat two on land. Watch them drag the jon-boat over the 100yrd stretch of rocks to the face of the dam. They turn on the power puff goes the muskies. They Cram 8 or 9 in a rain barrel. Then turn around to drop them off. added weight to the boat causes delay in getting the boat over the rocks now the fish are clearly stessed from the lack of oxygen and being shocked. Now up the walkway into another rain barrel and up to the lake. I am sure you will see plenty floating around the ramp tonight and all weekend. They just started so go see the slaughter for yourself. I counted 52 muskies from on top of the wall. Why wouldn't the state ask Musky lovers to help??


:crying: BoooHooooo

At least an effort is being made to help them.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

How did this get back up here. ShutUp should read the rest of the posts besides the misinformed OP....


----------



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

where were they electro fishing.....below the dam at the spillway??


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> :crying: BoooHooooo
> 
> At least an effort is being made to help them.


This topic was seemingly put to rest but then 2 months later you post,way to keep up with the timeslol.


----------

